# Needing SM prayers for my best friend ASAP



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't have time to be on SM right now but I'm begging for your prayers for my Best Friend of 23 years. If anyone remembers I asked for prayers at the beginning of her pregnancy, as she has had numerous miscarriages. She is now 5 1/2 months pregnant & on her way to the hospital with severe cramping. I'm going to the hospital...supposed to go out of town with hubby this weekend & now I just don't know what to do. It's so sad...she just wants 1 baby to love.
So, could you all please pray for her? Thanks so much!!!!

Update: First of all, Thank you everyone for your prayers...You are all the best!!! :grouphug: Needless to say, I did not go on the business trip with my hubby...but it's okay he understood. Besides my daughter still has the flu & even though my Mom would watch her I felt more comfortable staying with her. 
My Best friend is doing much better. rayer: Thank God! rayer: She was relieved when she got to the hospital & they could hear the baby's heartbeat. She was pretty hysterical, so this calmed her down some. Her doctor believes she was experiencing some type of menstural cramps while pregnant...he said this can happen. She did, however, do alot of work the day before...sweeping, carrying laundry up & down stairs & he told her to take it more easy & no heavy lifting. I know she sweeps on a daily basis because she has a german shepard in the house that sheds ALOT. :smpullhair: I am in walking distance from her so I am going to help out as much as I can. She is also supposed to lay down as much as possible & push her liquids.

Thanks everyone again for your prayers! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Praying for your friend and the baby,please update when you can.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

rayer: Praying for her and the baby to be okay.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sending Prayers :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bonnie we will certainly keep your friend in our daily prayers. rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

rayer: rayer: We are praying really hard here for your friend and her precious baby rayer: rayer:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Definately prayers for her. rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate to hear this and I hope everything is OK. Thought and prayers for your friend.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Your friend and her precious baby will be in my prayers.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

She is in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Positive thoughts and prayers for your dear friend.


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh no!  I've been wondering what was going on with her since you told us about her a while ago.
She has and will continue to be in my prayers. Please keep us updated


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Praying for your dear friend and her baby!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Prayers submitted! I hope everything turns out to be okay!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

rayer: rayer:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Prayers on her way :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She is in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I pray it's nothing serious rayer: rayer: Keep us updated-I'll be worrying until we get further news.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: Sending well wishes and positive thoughts her way!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and happy thoughts, I hope everything will be ok.
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you have said that if two or three come together in your name that you will be with us, Lord I'm asking that you would touch this new mommy to be and that you would be with her baby. You and you alone have made this little soul and I ask that everything will go well. Bring peace and rest to them both. I ask this all in the name Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, prayers have been said for your friend and the baby.....please update when you can......God Bless!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope and pray that her pregnancy continues.... :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Please keep us updated whenever you can.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor girl! I feel terrible for her. I hope the pregnancy will continue.......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! I hope she is ok. please let us know how it is going


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Checking in for an update. I'll continue praying. I do hope your friend is doing better by now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am praying very hard that things will be Ok for your friend and the baby!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

rayer: Hope all goes well. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

rayer: I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Checkin in too. Hope everything is okay. I am still praying.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonnie, I'm just seeing this post and I'm so worried for your friend. Please come back and give us a good update.....

Sending prayers and good thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying for your friend and her baby. Please let us know how things are going when you can.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in to see how your friend is~~~please let us know when you can.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank God the baby is ok ..

Please tell her to *take it easy *- she has a track record of problems during pregnancy - she really should be walking on eggs and put her rest and the baby first.

I pray she can go to a healthy full term and have a beautiful baby in her arms.

(This is coming from someone who has had 3 miscarriages - but also had 3 healthy chubby babies ..)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just read the update and I'm just thrilled to hear she's doing good. I hope the rest of her pregnancy goes smooth and she has a wonderful & healthy baby!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Much love and good wishes sent to Mom and teeny precious baby...


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

rayer: I'll keep your friend in my prayers!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Praise Be!!! I can only imagine how relieved everyone there is. 

I'm not trying to assume that I know what the doctor said to your friend so please understand this is meant one 'friend' to another. If her doctor only said to “....lay down as much as possible & push her liquids” and did not give her ideas as in hours a day or percentage of the day the doctor wants her to lay down or the volume of liquids minimum the doctor wants your friend to have. Please please have someone contact the doctor and get that clarified. 

At the sixth month my doctor told me I needed “to rest and take it easy 75% of the time”. It was the dog days of August so Gene and I would go for rides around the lake to get a cool breeze through the car as we didn't have AC. He would fix the biggest meal everyday while I sat with my feet up etc. While Mikey was born a month premature. We were lucky in his development. It was after Mikey was born but before I left the hospital that the doctor made a comment to the effect that “thank goodness he had had me on bed rest since the sixth month or just think how premature he might have been.” Needless to say both Gene and I exploded and said no you told us “to rest and take it easy 75% of the time!” His response was that is what I meant bed rest. So please if the doctor hasn't given more directions than “....lay down as much as possible & push her liquids” get them specified out, make sure everyone is talking the same language so to speak. 

My prayers continue for your friend. She is lucky to have such a wonderful person in her life as you.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear everything's okay!

I will keep her and her baby in my thoughts! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased your friend is ok and also her baby too :smheat: 
It is so nice of you to be there for her and help her through, I will continue to pray that she goes full term and has a perfect healthy little baby rayer: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my goodness, I certainly hope she understand what "take it easy" means. It is for her baby's sake.

God bless and keep her healthy and well and deliver a healthy baby to her.

Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so relieved that everything is ok! :smheat: That's great that you are going to help her out-she should just take it easy for the rest of her pregnancy-better safe then sorry  Not that I'm a doc or anything....just know people who have had complicated pregnancies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a relief to find out your friend is doing ok!!!! Thanks for the update. A friend of mine became a grandmother yesterday, that was exciting!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the great update.....I've been watching and hoping. I would like to see her get some clarification also.......her doctor needs to spell it out so that she has a complete understanding of what is expected.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone! :grouphug: I will pass your great advice on to her. I think this scared her so much so will definately take it easy. I feel bad she doesn't get to live in the enjoyment of pregnancy because she is worried everyday. I cannot wait until July comes & she has a beautiful baby to hold. rayer: rayer:


----------

